# Pre-hung door frame width



## fabiano (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm remodeling my basement and I've run into a snag. I'm planning on using 5/8" dry wall instead of 1/2". The jams on the pre-hung doors I've bought are 4 1/2" wide. My walls will be 3 1/2 (the 2 x 4s) plus 3/4 for the dry wall= 4 1/4". That leaves 1/8" extra on each side. Will this be a problem when I go to trim out the door?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

set the door to one side and expand the jamb a little over 1/4.

Bob


----------



## fabiano (Dec 26, 2004)

Glasshousebltr said:


> set the door to one side and expand the jamb a little over 1/4.
> 
> Bob


Bob,
Thanks for your response. I'm not a pro so please excuse my lack of knowledge. How do I expand the jam?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Rip down some pine a little over 1/4 and nail it to the jamb.

Bob


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I want to know why you are using 5/8 drywall instead of 1/2?


----------



## fabiano (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm told I'll have much smoother walls using 5/8


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

That's a new one on me. Both will follow the studs.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Was it your drywall supplier that told you this?:cheesygri 

Bob


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

If 5/8 is smoother than 1/2 maybe you should try 3/4. Your walls'd be as smooth as a cheerleaders...uh, they'd be very, very smooth :cheesygri


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I think what everybody is saying is putting in 5/8 is not going to gain you anything, other than a sore back, more tedium working with the drywall and having to custom build door jams. 

Millions of square feet of 1/2 drywall go up every year. If it was me I would stick with 1/2 inch. I would even return it if it is already there and get 1/2 inch at this point.


----------



## old27 (Feb 13, 2005)

Use whatever you want for board...bottom line is that you'll have to make extension jambs....rip 3/4 stock a clam proud of the plaster or whatever and keep it back 3/8ish for a reveal. no brainer.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Methinks that we have a Maineiac or a clown.
I'll bite. How much is a clam? If you're paying more than 15 cents, you're getting ripped.


----------



## mtp (Feb 13, 2005)

fabiano said:


> I'm remodeling my basement and I've run into a snag. I'm planning on using 5/8" dry wall instead of 1/2". The jams on the pre-hung doors I've bought are 4 1/2" wide. My walls will be 3 1/2 (the 2 x 4s) plus 3/4 for the dry wall= 4 1/4". That leaves 1/8" extra on each side. Will this be a problem when I go to trim out the door?



your wall is proly more like 3 5/8 + 5/8 + 5/8 = 4 7/8
and last I knew jambs came 4 9/16

:leaving


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I met a chic one time, she was hitching just south of St Augustine FL. She had been (shucking?) clams all day and had just been paid.......I gave her a ride, then we took the truck out for a spin.

Bob


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Glasshousebltr said:


> I gave her a ride, then we took the truck out for a spin.


Glass, you don't by chance have a side job writing letters for Penthouse Forum, do you? :cheesygri :cheesygri :Thumbs:


----------



## old27 (Feb 13, 2005)

Sorry for the delay in response..a "clam" is short for a clam hair, which is also known as a c-hair...which I think you can figure out...lol. It is a common measurement at MIT...not. ROFL.

-old


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

27, In engineering it is referred to as a RCH, FRCH or VFRCH.
R= red, F=fine and V=very
My studies on human hair show a range from 0.0038 to 0.0024.
I was a kid with a new Starrett micrometer that read in 10th's, I measured everything.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

27, In engineering it is referred to as a RCH, FRCH or VFRCH.
R= red, F=fine and V=very
My studies on human hair show a range from 0.0038 to 0.0024.
I was a kid with a new Starrett micrometer that read in 10th's, I measured everything less than an inch.


----------



## magnum (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Teeter I'm new to forum ebonics is there some place I can find a ebonics schedule.

```
RCH, FRCH or VFRCH
```


```
ROFL.
```


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

magnum, ck your PM.


----------

